# mossberg vs remington



## coondog96 (Mar 6, 2010)

have a chance to by a mossberg 500 for around 200.00 or a remingtom 870 for 325.00 the money is not my concern i just want to make sure of the best gun for TURKEY hunting and both are brand new (well 500 has had one box of shells through it)so i suppose i would either have to use the factory chokes or would have to go buy an after market choke of some sorts.just wondering some of the opinions of you turkey experts. some help please


----------



## BremenHunter92 (Mar 6, 2010)

i would go with the mossberg. i have one and it is the best gun ever. i have alson had a remington and i still like my mossberg better! but that jmo


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

Either one will work well.  I know the 870 is the better built gun.  But there is nothing wrong with a Mossberg 500 either and it is cheaper.  That is your call to make.  If it were me, and your asking for advice, I would go with the 870 between the two.  

Have you thought about a Moss 835 instead of the Moss 500?  The 835 will be the better shooting gun with most any load you care to feed it with the larger .775 backbore barrel.  That is my main turkey gun.  

But whatever you do decide, make sure you get a couple of good turkey chokes.  Pure Gold, Indian Creek, Jelly Head are probably some of the best.  The old Star Dot choke will bring that Moss 500 to life if you go that route if you can find one.  If you go the Remington route, don't opt for a Star Dot for I have one and it doesn't do well in that gun.

The Remington Ventilator is supposedly a great choke for the 870.  

Here's a link.  

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=956890&filter=ventilator&catid=0

The Rem Super Full I know is a good choke as well.  

Here's a link.

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgwi/PROD/remington-choke-tubes/RemSF

Good luck.


----------



## coyota (Mar 6, 2010)

Which one shoulders and holds the best in turkey shooting shooting positions?....that might be the gun for you.

I like my 870.


----------



## SHMELTON (Mar 6, 2010)

I've own both, and I would rather shoot the 870.  Just seems to be quieter, and smoother.


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll take a remmy any day of the week. Ive had 500 and 835 mossburgs-If you ask me the 835 is worst shotgun ever made-I have owned 2 and I will not own another. The 500's are all right-The ones I have seem to take a lickin a keep on tickin....BUT the remington 870 IS a better built gun...


----------



## DBrannon (Mar 6, 2010)

You need to try them both out before buying them. Both are pretty good guns and will probably shoot different from each other. I own 2 870 Remingtons but I don't use them for Turkey hunting. I use a Mossberg 935 for waterfowl and turkey. But that is my personal preference. The 870 may be a better built gun but you need to try them out before making a decision.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

12gamag said:


> I'll take a remmy any day of the week. Ive had 500 and 835 mossburgs-If you ask me the 835 is worst shotgun ever made-I have owned 2 and I will not own another. The 500's are all right-The ones I have seem to take a lickin a keep on tickin....BUT the remington 870 IS a better built gun...



Your entitled to your opinion.  But I will put mine or my other 2 buddies 835 against any other shotgun on the market for shooting the best overall most consistent patterns in a 10" circle at a true 40yds regardless of what loads you care to feed it.  Not one 870 I have owned would touch my 835 for shooting the best most consistent patterns.  That's why I shoot one for turkey hunting.


----------



## hawaiian (Mar 6, 2010)

870 is a Gobbla Slayer, Duck Slayer, Deer Slayer. It never fail me yet. Old faithful shotgun. Never had mossburg but heard some good thing.
_________________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## DonArkie (Mar 6, 2010)

I recieve alot of shotguns in my shop for camo work. Everything under the sun old to the newest. After total disassembly & all the heavy prep work and the final finish then for reassembly and cycle the firearm be for it ships back to the client. I'm talking from over all look and fit-n-finish to smoothness when you cycle it. The new Remingtons 870 Super Mags in wood or composites are some of the worst fit-n-finish I've ever seen. They rust at a sneeze or mark extremely easy. There smoothness is nowere what it was back 20 yrs ago. I get some of the old 870 Wingmasters (I've got 2 in my shop) that cycle smoother than the newer 870's ever done. The 870 build it's rep on the wingmaster then the express followed. Remingtons quality aint what it once was, specially the 870. The camo guns  inside the receiver has overspray which "does hinder some of the performance when you cycle it. The camo under the rib holds alot of bare areas. Thats part of production work.

Mossberg builds a fine affortable scattergun. 835 with the overbore barrel will produce great patterns, 500 isnt a bad one either. They kill @ both ends. There camo work is really light specially Mossy Oak New Break, compare to other gun manufactures. But they contain no over spray in the receiver.

I shot both, and own a Mossberg 88 (basicly like the 500 only the safety is different) and it shoots emtremely well. But I had the receiver polished & trigger re-worked by Ballistic Specialites (Angle Port) and ordered adiiferent barrel (longer) and had it back bored to 745 and shoots a Indian Creek 675, cone work and the gun shoot very good. But thats why it does do to the work. 

Both good guns, it's what feels right to you. My suggestion is to look over all the gun from how well the gun cycles, check it for rattles, which one feels the best when shouldered, check for the over all fit -n-finish. If you know a few folks and they own one of each , shoot theres. Does it meet YOUR standards, if your buying camo'ed gun look at the camo job, make sure there aint blank areas(missed or white dots) check for the durability, scratch on it specially on the the metal work. You'll know what gun will be the one for ya. This is like Ford vs chevy, vs Dodge vs Toyota. Both guns are priced well for the gun itself.
Good luck in the search


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 6, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Your entitled to your opinion.  But I will put mine or my other 2 buddies 835 against any other shotgun on the market for shooting the best overall most consistent patterns in a 10" circle at a true 40yds regardless of what loads you care to feed it.  Not one 870 I have owned would touch my 835 for shooting the best most consistent patterns.  That's why I shoot one for turkey hunting.



I have just had a bad deallings with mosseberg overall-The first 835 I boughtbrand new(from acadamy sports) had a problem with the trigger-you would have to pull the trigger twice to get it to fire-even then it would take it about 3 seconds for the firing pin to engage-so I sent my shotgun back into mosseberg-IT WAS OVER THREE MONTHS BEFORE I GOT MY SHOTGUN BACK.
 I had that shotgun about a year never could get it to pattern quite rite so I eventally sold it a year later....

2 years later I bought another mossberg 835-it had a plastic stock-The recoil with 3 1/2 wasnt that bad-but the vibration that was sent through the stock when you shot would turn your cheek bone blue!! I aint kiddin-I was trying to pattern some varous types of ammo and by the Time I fired 10 rounds it looked like I had been in a bar room brawl!! 

It patterned alright but I wasnt overly impressed-it patterened better with 3 inch shells than it did with 3 1/2s....I put a LOT of differnt loads through that shotgun...



lol-I got a remmington SP-10  10 guage that will shoot rings around a mosseberg-any day of the week with any type of ammo...


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 6, 2010)

Both are good guns, though I'd go with the 870.  I like the rem fit/finish better.

As a frame of reference, I own 1 moss and about 7 remis, and the 870 is what I intend to use this turkey season.

Either way, good luck with your choice and hunting!


----------



## gregg (Mar 6, 2010)

I own both as well, neither one of them is what I would consider smooth, I turkey hunt with the Moss 835, but have killed plenty with the 870 too. I know you mentioned the Moss 500, my son shoots a Moss 930 which uses the same choke as the 500, his is a tightwad and it patterns great...unless the moss 500 rattles like crazy or it feels cruddy to you that's what I would get...Unless, you plan to bird hunt with it then I'd get the 870 as I think it points a little better.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

12gamag said:


> I have just had a bad deallings with mosseberg overall-The first 835 I boughtbrand new(from acadamy sports) had a problem with the trigger-you would have to pull the trigger twice to get it to fire-even then it would take it about 3 seconds for the firing pin to engage-so I sent my shotgun back into mosseberg-IT WAS OVER THREE MONTHS BEFORE I GOT MY SHOTGUN BACK.
> I had that shotgun about a year never could get it to pattern quite rite so I eventally sold it a year later....
> 
> 2 years later I bought another mossberg 835-it had a plastic stock-The recoil with 3 1/2 wasnt that bad-but the vibration that was sent through the stock when you shot would turn your cheek bone blue!! I aint kiddin-I was trying to pattern some varous types of ammo and by the Time I fired 10 rounds it looked like I had been in a bar room brawl!!
> ...



Well I have had problems with a 870.  I also had problems with a Browning 3.5" Gold semi-auto as well as a Browning Bar.  But that don't make them bad.  All were sent back to the factory and fixed.

I had to send my 835 back to Mossberg that I bought new.  The camo patterned was left blank underneath the vent rib.  They fixed it and also gave me a new receiver.  Something about a different barrel stamp numbers and the serial number on the receiver.  But anyway they had the gun back to me in 2 weeks I believe.  That is fast.  My 835 shoots like a dream.  

And your Rem 10 GA will have the same .775 backbore barrel as the 835 has.  Some say the 10GA have .780, but anyway they won't shoot any better than a 835.  I have seen 10GA patterns before from a guy that had one close to me.  His would shoot, but my 835 would give it all it wanted and then some if the truth be told.  

I know of no other 12 GA 3.5" gun that will out shoot a 835.  I have had my 835 for about 12yrs now.  It has yet to fail me.  My buddies like theirs as well and have had no problems whatsoever.

I'm from the Show-Me state.  You will have to show me.  LOL!

The fact is the 10GA market has taken a big hit since the introduction of the 835 12GA 3.5" chamber in 1987.  And now with all the other 12GA 3.5" guns currently offered, the 10GA is struggling to stay afloat.


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 6, 2010)

Had both 500 Mossberg & 835 Mossberg, but I am shooting a 870 now with a Kick's choke. Whatever feels good to ya! This year going bow only. Good luck to myself.


----------



## florida boy (Mar 6, 2010)

I wouldnt give you a quarter for a mossberg


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

florida boy said:


> I wouldnt give you a quarter for a mossberg



Come on now!  

It would take you more than a quarter to make a 870 shoot as good as a 835.


----------



## gregg (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember thinking that Mossbergs were junk, well that was 10+ years ago when I decided to give the 835 a shot, its been a great gun, I did have to send it back to Mossberg for some ejection problems when I first purchased it, they returned it promptly and not a single issue from then on. I really like my Mossberg, and my son's Mossberg 930 auto is a sweet shooting gun, I want one now especially considering the price tag. I've owned just about every brand and there really is nothing wrong with a Mossberg.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

gregg,

You must mean the 935.  That is the new 3.5" semi-auto Mossberg introduced.  The 535 is the newer pump that is chambered for 2 and 3/4", 3" and 3.5" came about with the success of the Moss 500 and the Moss 835 and it takes the same choke thread as the Moss 500 which takes the accu-choke or Browning Invector chokes.  It doesn't have the .775 backbore barrel like the 835 does though.  The 935 has the same .775 backbore as the 835.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 6, 2010)

Heck, you might as well just buy this one and be really happy.  That is a great buy.  The 935 is said to be a tremendous semi-auto.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=491125


----------



## gregg (Mar 6, 2010)

> You must mean the 935. That is the new 3.5" semi-auto Mossberg introduced. The 535 is the newer pump that is chambered for 2 and 3/4", 3" and 3.5" came about with the success of the Moss 500 and the Moss 835 and it takes the same choke thread as the Moss 500 which takes the accu-choke or Browning Invector chokes. It doesn't have the .775 backbore barrel like the 835 does though. The 935 has the same .775 backbore as the 835.



Hey Brad, actually ours is a Moss 930 autoloader, it only takes up to 3" shells, but manages lighter loads better than the 935 that is why we got it, it shoots dang nice, and I believe the choke is the invector style that fits the 500 too(I think)......In ant event, the 935 looks really nice, thought about that one but I was worried it wouldn't spit out dove loads. With the Tightwad choke and 3" shells the 930 shoots a perfectly fine pattern for turkeys too. After shooting the 930 I want one too


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 6, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Well I have had problems with a 870.  I also had problems with a Browning 3.5" Gold semi-auto as well as a Browning Bar.  But that don't make them bad.  All were sent back to the factory and fixed.
> 
> I had to send my 835 back to Mossberg that I bought new.  The camo patterned was left blank underneath the vent rib.  They fixed it and also gave me a new receiver.  Something about a different barrel stamp numbers and the serial number on the receiver.  But anyway they had the gun back to me in 2 weeks I believe.  That is fast.  My 835 shoots like a dream.
> 
> ...






well-maybe I just got a couple lemons-but when you buy a BRAND NEW GUN and have to send it back to factory something is wrong-I think I have already seen where 2 people including yourself said that they have had to send brand new 835s back to the factory for varous reasons.

apperantly mossberg needs to add some people to the quailty control sector of there busseness...

I havent ever had to send a remmy back to the factory(knock on wood)...and I put a LOT of rounds through my guns.


the 10 gauge did lose popularty-but Ill hold on to mine-kills turkeys deader than doornail out to 50 yards-cant beat that with a stick!!


----------



## gregg (Mar 6, 2010)

> well-maybe I just got a couple lemons-but when you buy a BRAND NEW GUN and have to send it back to factory something is wrong-I think I have already seen where 2 people including yourself said that they have had to send brand new 835s back to the factory for varous reasons.



True enough, I did have to send my 835 back when it was brand new, it would eject 2 shells at a time, it misfired a few times on me where I lost opportunities on birds, and yes I was thinking to myself, yep, Mossberg's suck, but they did fix all of the problems and I never had an issue afterwards and now I love this gun. Come to think of it I never had to send another brand of gun back for repairs like the Mossy, but I'm not holding that against them as they made everything whole very quickly, now let's see how this 930 autoloader holds up. Kind of like what Toyota is going thru right now with their throttle issues, not cool but Toyota is still one of the best cars on the road.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Mar 6, 2010)

*The Mossburg.*

Spend the other hundred plus dollars on other toys. Dead turkeys dont care.


----------



## BigTime (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd go with the Mossberg and the duel extractors that puts Mossberg out front of Remington.


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 7, 2010)

i shot a couple different guns today and have decided to go with the 835 for my needs.felt good,shot good,and shouldered very well to me so thanks for all the advice but i think the 835 will do me just fine i don't intend on doing alot of shooting after i get it patterned anyway.i once again thanks a million.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 7, 2010)

coondog96 said:


> i shot a couple different guns today and have decided to go with the 835 for my needs.felt good,shot good,and shouldered very well to me so thanks for all the advice but i think the 835 will do me just fine i don't intend on doing alot of shooting after i get it patterned anyway.i once again thanks a million.



Now you just need a good turkey choke.  I like the old Star Dot and have really good luck with the one I am shooting with the Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #6's.  I liked my first one so much that I bought another for $10 off of gunbroker.  The Star Dot is .676 in constriction for the 835.  They don't make the Star Dot anymore, but you may luck into one later down the road.  But you probably need a choke right away.  Indian Creek, Pure Gold, or Jelly Head will work well in your 835.  A .675 is just about perfect choke constriction in the 835 with these loads.  You might want to try the newer Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads.  They should be bad to the bone with any of these chokes in the 835.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 7, 2010)

the old mossberg vs remington debate

both great shooters.I choose remington.I just like the safety positioning,and the trigger seems not as stiff.My 870 supermag has been great for me.


----------



## GAarcher (Mar 7, 2010)

*Remington*

I've owned both and, for me, the Rem 870 is definitely the way to go. Mossberg I had was several years ago...so can't speak for them now....but I hated that gun. Dang near gave it away when I sold it. I have two 870s...one wood and other synthetic....with Kicks choke...turkey killer.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys are too late.  The man said he done decided on the real turkey killer, the Mossberg 835!  

No, really the 870 is probably without question the best most successful pump gun ever made.  I just wished they could shoot like a 835.  Remington needs to start making them with a .775 backbore just like on the 835's.  Now that would be the ultimate turkey gun.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 10, 2010)

Love my 935!Anybody tried the Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads in a 935?
Probably the same results as 835 based on what you folks are saying. Looking to try a smaller shot as Hevi 13's are great  in #5's and 6's. 
Where I can I find  these #7's and how much are they running? Man it's almost time!
Thanks.


----------



## beubanks (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I own both 870 and 835 I have shot both to see the better pattern the 870 is a great gun with nitro ammo and others but nothing will pattern with a 835 hands down they rattle some but when you get that old barrel polished and put some nitro H517t down the barrel it doesn't get any better but my 20ga is a 870 and will shoot with any 20 on the market but I shoot nitro in both with Rhino chokes so I guess what I am saying its just what you want out of a gun both the 870 and 835 are turkey killers.    Billy


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 10, 2010)

beubanks said:


> Well I own both 870 and 835 I have shot both to see the better pattern the 870 is a great gun with nitro ammo and others but nothing will pattern with a 835 hands down they rattle some but when you get that old barrel polished and put some nitro H517t down the barrel it doesn't get any better but my 20ga is a 870 and will shoot with any 20 on the market but I shoot nitro in both with Rhino chokes so I guess what I am saying its just what you want out of a gun both the 870 and 835 are turkey killers.    Billy



And you are correct.  

I have shot and patterned on cardboard a lot of the guns with the exception of Benelli and Beretta that are currently on the market.  And anyone that says that a Mossberg 835 will not out shoot there gun with the same load hasn't done a lot of patterning with the various guns to know.  I love my 870's and will admit that they are without question one of the best pumps ever made especially the Wingmaster 870.  But not one of the 870's I own or the Winchester, or Browning Gold 3.5" semi auto would touch my 835.  They simply put can't do it.  The .775 backbore barrel is the sole reason why the 835 shoots so well.  The larger backbore by about .045 vs your Remingtons, Benelli's, Beretta's etc. that have the .729 standard back barrel dimensions just can't compete with the larger .775 barrel.  The shot column just has more room to breathe down a bigger .775 bore vs a smaller, tighter bore of .729.  It all adds up to better overall patterns regardless of who tries to tell you that it don't.  I know I have seen the light to what the .775 backbore barrel on these 835's will give you downrange.  It's a definite plus and why I shoot a 835.  Lead, or Hevi-Shot, it don't matter.  The 835 is a patterning shotgun that is hard to beat.  Now some will say that shooting Nitros will make their gun shoot better than a 835.  I say not if you are shooting Nitros throught the 835, too.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 10, 2010)

Some of you guys may have not seen this pattern shot from a guy that goes by Reloader on a few sites.  I have talked to this guy over the internet and can tell you he is as smart as they come.  He is the same guy that told me to buy the Star Dot choke for my 835.  He said that choke seems to ring out the best in the 835.  I am now a believer I can tell you that.  But anyway, here's a pattern that Reloader shot with his 28" barrel 835 and a Star Dot choke with one of his reloads of 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz of straight Hevi-Shot #7's.  That's a 10" circle at 40yds.  The number of shot is wrote on the inside of the circle.  And this pattern is too tight to hunt with.  But it will show you why a 835 would be hard to beat by any other gun.  That is the tightest pattern I have ever seen and the most shot in a 10" cricle as well.







And just so you know I'm not making that up, here's the link.

http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,11510.0.html


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 13, 2010)

bradc my 870 will hang with any 835 as far as killing a bird goes... 

BTW how many pellets are in a 2oz load of 7's?

Also at what range does a #7 pellet become too much of a risk factor as far as penetration?It is my understanding a #7 hevi hits like a #6 lead,and I wouldnt shoot a lead 6 past 45yds,and dfinately not past 50yds b/c of energy loss..JMO


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 13, 2010)

There is 508 shot approx in a 3" 2oz #7 load.

The Hevi-13 #7 loads will kill a turkey as far as the pattern will hold 100 shot in a 10" circle.  How far that is depends on the gun and choke.  You will have to pattern your gun to see.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 13, 2010)

And I have owned enough 870's to know for myself that they will not out pattern a 835.  I have shot enough to know and see with my own eyes what gun will win consistently with whatever loads you shoot in each.  The 870 is the better built gun.  The 835 is the better shooting gun.  Lead or Hevi-Shot, it again don't matter.  The 835 will consistently win when talking the best pattern or shot numbers in a 10" 20" or 30" circle at 40, 50 or whatever yardage you care to shoot.


----------



## yellowhammer (Mar 14, 2010)

*Turkey gun debate*

I bought an 835 three years ago,or sn day one it would not eject a spent shell.I took a cleaning rod with a brass brush on it and spun it in the chamber for a few seconds.Fixed that problem.Then the recoil,awful.I added a slip-on recoil pad over the factory recoil pad.Fixed that.I have shot several turkeys with it.I love the gun.Went to a turkey shoot with it.Lotta different guns were there,one was a goose gun with a 38 in.barrel.Shot 12 rounds with the factory choke.Won 3 rounds and came in second 3 rounds.An 870(it looked like one,anyway) won 3 of these rounds also.I hunt with 3.5 shells,Winchester(cheaper turkey loads)with 5 shot(the 1300fps loads).The fives that hit the breasts penetrate into the vitals,so,if I don`t hit the head or neckbone,I still get the bird.I tried a Primos choke from Dick`s,but it did not pattern as well as the factory accu-choke.My 2 cents wuff.


----------



## Roostem33 (Mar 16, 2010)

I own a Mossburg 500 and i love it, I've still got the choke that came with it and it does just fine. Its all a preference you can spend as much money as you want to. Just my opinion.


----------



## fishhunter1971 (Mar 16, 2010)

870 all the way had a 835 safety and trigger problem last year cost me a nice gobbler mossbergs are junk the best shotgun would be a beretta or benelli u get what u pay for!


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 16, 2010)

fishhunter1971 said:


> 870 all the way had a 835 safety and trigger problem last year cost me a nice gobbler mossbergs are junk the best shotgun would be a beretta or benelli u get what u pay for!



I've had several 870's in the past few years and sold every one of them. The quality is not there like it used to be. A 835 isn't a showpiece but it will outshoot an 870 every day of the week and twice on Sunday. I do agree with part of your bottom statement though. A Beretta is the best shotgun made. I own an Xtrema, two 391 Urika's, a 3901, and a 390. I've never had a malfunction out of any of them and I have run may cases of shells through them on the dove fields and in the duck blinds.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 17, 2010)

goblr77 said:


> I've had several 870's in the past few years and sold every one of them. The quality is not there like it used to be. A 835 isn't a showpiece but it will outshoot an 870 every day of the week and twice on Sunday. I do agree with part of your bottom statement though. A Beretta is the best shotgun made. I own an Xtrema, two 391 Urika's, a 3901, and a 390. I've never had a malfunction out of any of them and I have run may cases of shells through them on the dove fields and in the duck blinds.



Now there's a man that knows what he is talking about.  

I hear so many poeple that tell me there 870 is the best shooting shotgun around.  I just say ok if you say so.  

Now you may be able to doctor a 870 barrel up by getting some work done to it that may improve the way a typical 870 barrel will shoot, but bone stock straight out the the box, they will not out shoot a 835 with the same barrel length on a consistent basis from my findings.  The 835 is the best out the box shooting shotgun I know of.  Now you can believe me or not, but if there is one better, I have yet to see it or shoot it.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 17, 2010)

> have a chance to by a mossberg 500 for around 200.00 or a remingtom 870 for 325.00 the money is not my concern i just want to make sure of the best gun for TURKEY hunting and both are brand new (well 500 has had one box of shells through it)so i suppose i would either have to use the factory chokes or would have to go buy an after market choke of some sorts.just wondering some of the opinions of you turkey experts. some help please



Not sure where you are finding the 870 for $325, but I bought mine brand new for like $250 a year ago.

I LOVE IT, but I think you should shop around for a better price.


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 17, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> Not sure where you are finding the 870 for $325, but I bought mine brand new for like $250 a year ago.
> 
> I LOVE IT, but I think you should shop around for a better price.



well thanks but no matter i have already bought me a 835 and i love it.you do have to be a man when shooting 3.5" shells out of it but it holds the tightest group that i have personally seen.but thanks for the heads up just a little late


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 17, 2010)

coondog96 said:


> well thanks but no matter i have already bought me a 835 and i love it.you do have to be a man when shooting 3.5" shells out of it but it holds the tightest group that i have personally seen.but thanks for the heads up just a little late



I told you nothing from the factory will out shoot it.  

Now find you a old Star Dot choke and you will be even more amazed at what it will do.


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 17, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> I told you nothing from the factory will out shoot it.
> 
> Now find you a old Star Dot choke and you will be even more amazed at what it will do.



where can i find one of these stardots and what do they run as i'm kinda bugett shopping trying to save up and buy me a place and my wifey stays on me pretty hard about my spending habits especially when it comes to HUNTING


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 17, 2010)

They aren't easy to locate, but you can find one if you look hard enough.  The Star Dot choke was sold at a lot of Walmart Stores thoughout the country and at sporting good stores throughout the 90's.  It was made by Highlander Sports.  Walmart originally sold these chokes for I think around $20 or maybe a little less.  They later had them on clearence for $5 at some stores.  

I found my first one at another site by placing a want ad there for a Star Dot choke.  I got it shipped to my door for $20.  The 2nd one I have which was brand new in the package and it ain't for sale cost me $10 total shipped to my door.  I found it on gunbroker.  

They will be very hard to beat by any choke regardless of the price from what I have seen.  Pure Gold or Indian Creek make some great chokes.  But I would't take one in trade for my Star Dot for I don't believe for a second they will out shoot it.   

Here's what they look like.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 17, 2010)

I forgot to say above that Higlander Sports went out of business.  Also the Preston Pittman chokes  were made by Highlander Sports from what I have been told.  The few Preston Pittman 835  chokes I seen looked exactly the same to me as my Star Dot by the way.


----------



## tashwoo (Dec 16, 2010)

I have seen many 870's go to work on clays, deer, and ducks and have all done alright. Unfortunatley it seems the newer ones have had some problems. I have seen some of the newer ones jam shells ever type its pumped and seen the entire gun fall apart when a shell was put in the chamber and the pump was slid forward on the clay range. SPrings and pieces went everywhere. I think the older remingtons are where its at, like the 1100's. I am a fan of the mossbergs and have seen them do work also. I own a 500 and 835. My 500 seems to be more reliable than my 835. The 835 like to keep the shells in the barrel every now and then especially when dirty. My 500 will eat shells all day with no problems. Look up the law enforcement and military tests they have done on each, i believe the mossberg will pull through.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have Remingtons that were passed down through the family and there is no comparison between them and todays guns. The fit and finish on the newer guns is far poorer.

My brother hunts with a Mossberg 835 and absolutely loves it. I've owned 500s they were good functional guns. I certainly go along with the  chose what fits you comment. I've always admired the 1100s but they do not fit me. By the time I had the gun reworked I could buy what I should have in the first place.

For me, I'd save a couple more paychecks and get the one that starts with "B" it will end this arguement.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 16, 2010)

Whatever gun you choose, if you're not shooting high quality shells, you are wasting it.

That's a very interesting target Brad.  Since Hevishot 7s go about 274-280 per ounce, it's quite a trick to get more pellet holes on a 12x12 paper target at 40 yds than there even exist in a 2-1/4  oz load of 7s.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Whatever gun you choose, if you're not shooting high quality shells, you are wasting it.
> 
> That's a very interesting target Brad.  Since Hevishot 7s go about 274-280 per ounce, it's quite a trick to get more pellet holes on a 12x12 paper target at 40 yds than there even exist in a 2-1/4  oz load of 7s.





And I bet that's the same load that shot the head clean off a gobbler at 30yds...........


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Dec 16, 2010)

i have both of them in the 500  mossie.  in the12 ga and the 20 ga. for $200.00 thats not a bad deal at all. i sold my moss 9200 for that. and that was a auto.  the mossies are tuff guns and are well built guns. i have taken deer and turkey with both of them. i do want to get their new slug gun that they have out. are you starting to see a pattern here/?


----------



## WFL (Dec 16, 2010)

OK they will both give you a very good kill pattern.   The Moss will have a bigger kick to it the the 870.   Now a few things that folks don't look at with them is alot of the Moss have just one slide arm and the forearm has alot of movement in it.  The 870 is the gun to go with if the money is no big deal.  

Now as in the 7's kill rang they are bad but I don't think the 100 in a 10 is a good way to judge them anymore.  Not because of the shell but the chokes that are out now.  The shell company work to stump us and we work to build stuff to stump them.  LOL Now it make for some bad guns but I think it hurt more then help.  It make some folks try birds past the effective kill rang.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Dec 16, 2010)

op2::

http://forum.turkeyandturkeyhunting.com/default.aspx

Go to the shooting section of this forum. Lots of good info on guns, shooting and loads.  And its the best turkey hunting forum on the internet!


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's my baby! Both good guns but its all about what YOU LIKE.  Both guns perform outstanding and Mossberg has come a long way.


----------



## spurandrack (Dec 23, 2010)

wow, great thread.

here is my 2 cent.

I have a mossberg, it is under my bed full of buckshot for home defense. I will tell you this, the firing pin broke within one box of shells and it had to be sent back for the fix. Then, I thought my son could turkey hunt with it and this gun would not pattern worth a darn.
 I bought him a Rem. 870 and bought the extra full factory turkey choke to go with it. He does real good with it.

I shoot a remington 1100 mag with a Rhino choke and I will shoot with any gun at any time with any load.

People talk about shooting birds at 50 to 60 steps, my son has seen it done.

s&r


----------

